# Warmest Gloves??



## JTeezy (May 1, 2006)

My hands regularly freeze during my 2-4 hour morning rides. I will ride in the 20s (plus wind chill). My fingers go numb and get very painful. 

PLEASE HELP!!!...Can you recommend the warmest winter glove (or glove combo = outer and inner glove) you have ever owned? I need brand and model specifics, please.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

These have been the warmest for me. So much so that it has to be pretty dang cold for me to even wear them!

http://gearjunkie.com/gear-review-pearl-izumi-amfib-lobster-gloves


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

Layering has always helped me with my cold hands... buy a very thin pair of polypro liners, then get some gloves with inner/outer separate layers. So far the warmest gloves I've used were the Outdoor Research overgloves with their "arctic" liner coupled with the thin poly liner.

But the warmest gloves are still mittens.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Funrover said:


> These have been the warmest for me. So much so that it has to be pretty dang cold for me to even wear them!
> 
> http://gearjunkie.com/gear-review-pearl-izumi-amfib-lobster-gloves


I had some trek lobsters that worked down into 15~20 degrees farenheit for commuting. On long rides (2+ hours), the the finger tips would start to knumb up pretty good. currently, I am looking for a set of gloves for the mid 30's and lower. My current gloves failed me on my last night ride, and it was about 32 degrees.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

del


----------



## JTeezy (May 1, 2006)

Are the "split" lobster designs warmer than a 5 finger glove?


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

historeeteacher said:


> Are the "split" lobster designs warmer than a 5 finger glove?


Absolutely. All else being equal.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I carry pearl Izumi Amphibs AND Pearl Izumi Lobsters commuting. If it's really cold, I wear the lobsters. On my ride home, I put on the Amphibs.

http://lidarman.blogspot.com/2008/11/cold-weather-riding-gloves.html

Also, If I find it's so cold I'm wearing the lobsters, my toes and face are in problem-mode too. Might want to get some wool socks if you go for the lobsters....and have a nice balaclava with goggles.


----------



## llama (Dec 15, 2006)

I have the same problem. Right now I use a pair of heavy Manzella ski gloves, sometimes with a thin liner, for those cold night rides. My hands still get cold.

I tried these Swix Gloves on at REI and I really like them. I'm not sure about the lobster claw design for mtn biking, but I may buy them. They had a enough room for an additional liner too.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

I had some Pearl Lobster gloves and was not impressed with them. I only rode them down to about 20 degrees on a 2.5 hour ride and they were little better for me than ski/board gloves. YMMV. I will ride with the temperature down to 10 degrees and then give up. Next up is a Pogie trial (if I can get around to them)...


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

I decided to use my leather gore-tex snowboard gloves. My hands never got cold snowboarding for an entire day so it was a no brainer to use them for biking. They are burton ak's


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Good responses so far, but you might try the commuting forum as well.

It's been down about 20 in the mornings and I've just been wearing a set of Marker spring ski gloves, but my commute is only about 12 mintues, so I doubt they'd be any good for long rides.


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

*This is what i normally wear:*

Most colder days and night rides- Home depot thinsulate lined $20








Those Cold night rides! Cold day rides! Will shed if climbing to the above glove, then switch back if i get cold again. - Pearl Izumi- $45.00 ish Let's you brake with one finger instead of the lobster glove. 








Haven't broke the ski gloves out yet (apparently not to ski yet either- hence the newness:madman: ) - Marmot Prima loft $59.00 on sale 








For my feet because i know this will come up, over my shoes with a good Smartwool sock! -Performance neoprene booties $19.00 on sale (buy one or two sizes bigger than your shoe size to fit over your shoe easier. 








To keep my beer cold because i know this will come up- online 2 for $9.00








Keep in mind these are for mtb rides, dont commute much and road riding i freeze because i'm not standing cranking as much like on the ss! Hope some of that helped!:thumbsup: If all else fails pull over and do one armed windmills for 1 minute each arm!


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Whatever winter gloves you choose, try to make sure they're a little loose. Most of us wear fairly snug gloves for summer riding but even a little constriction will decrease circulation and significantly reduce warmth. 

Same goes for shoes.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

All good points here. Home depot and various rubberized work gloves are the cheapest solution, waterproof, windproof and warm. (you can add a liner if you need more warmth)

Personally, I have always used ski gloves. Make sure they aren't too tight.

If you really need warmth, go to the fat bike section, lots of Alaska folks that ride in -10C and crazy stuff there. They use those things that attach to the bars. If its that cold, I find it hard to breathe, and I have to wrap my whole face and eyes so they do not get frost bitten. That's a day I stay inside and drink coffee.


----------



## UncleTrail (Sep 29, 2007)

historeeteacher said:


> My hands regularly freeze during my 2-4 hour morning rides. I will ride in the 20s (plus wind chill). My fingers go numb and get very painful.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!...Can you recommend the warmest winter glove (or glove combo = outer and inner glove) you have ever owned? I need brand and model specifics, please.


I've tried just about everything out there. I've found most of the cycling gloves to be either; too bulky (lobsters), or not warm (just about everything else), so several years back I switched to my work gloves.

Having spent many winters with wet hands doing irrigation repairs and hand watering greens out on the golf course, a set of warm/dry gloves are very welcome. I use these and have never been happier when riding in the winter.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_i=B0000UJGYQ

XC ski gloves are also a good choice. They don't last very long though for MTB riding.

UT


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*Gloves*

I have my Black Diamond ice climbing gloves in the bag all winter. They are completely bombproof since you are dealing with pointy sharp metal objects (or sliding on the ice on top of my bike), have grippy palms for holding onto ice tools (or handlebars), are ergonomic for grabbing said tools (or handlebars), and are obviously wind and water proof.


----------



## mateomtb (Oct 20, 2004)

*something*

that has worked well for me are those $.99 hand warmers. Drop those into a slightly loose insulated work glove and you're set. If the gloves are loose enough the warmer can swim around on top of my hand for technical riding or if the tips of my fingers start (before they get cold) to get cold I can pull them back into the glove and warm them up real quick on flat less techy stretches of trail where I don't really need to wrap my fingers around the bars, just a few seconds does the trick. I have flat out had hot hands on rides in the 20's and sometimes I'll just use one and leave it in my pocket and alternate it from one glove to the other during head set adjustments for a quick warm up. Works great on ultra cold days on the slopes too, makes it easier to crack my beer on the chair lift with warm fingers.


----------



## gilbo182 (Jun 15, 2005)

The Dakine Mustang Trigger works really good. Its warm enough for cool riding and with a liner for cold riding. Plus the index finger is seperated from the mit for the one finger brake people.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Has anyone tried the battery powered heated gloves/socks?


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

Glacier gloves are the bomb.

http://www.glacieroutdoor.com/products_cycling.php

I know that Adam has some over at Alpha Bikes. They are the warmest glove that I have used.

Works great for commuting and racing cross. If you race cross, you know how quickly your hands get cold...mud, water, snow, dirt


----------



## lonefrontranger (Jun 29, 2004)

(disclaimer: I am a 41 year old woman)

Gloves: Top of the line ski gloves. They're seam-sealed. Buy a size up and wear thin polypro liners in real cold. No cycle glove mfgr has figured out seam sealing / windproofing yet like the ski folks have. Not only are they seam-sealed they also have much longer gauntlets and tend to be a lot more tactile and generally just better made. REI is expensive as heck but their ski gloves are top notch and this is one place not to skimp on cost.

Booties: +1 on the Performance booties. They're tha bomb, best value for warmth on the market. The zipper pulls are made of some chintzy material and tend to break off after a couple seasons' hard use, but so what, just use a big safety pin once that happens. The zipper (tracks) themselves are really pretty stout.

Feet: Smartwool ski sox, with a thin nylon/polypro sock underneath. Here again, go for looser fit over snug. Circulation is key. My x roommate swears by those super-heavy-duty Gaerne winter shoes but I never had the loot to spend for a pair of shoes that only worked one season. If it gets that cold I'm wearing my goretex hikers anyhows. If it's wet or below 25° I toss a pair of cheap messenger knicks (cutoff dickies) over my chamois to keep my butt from freezing.

Face: A fleece balaclava works well, but a protip from bike messengers = smear your face liberally with cocoa butter on all exposed sections. It's cheap, keeps windburn at bay, you can find good-sized tubs of it at Walgreens and it smells yummy and is ultra good for your skin. Vaseline works too but it's nasty and can cause your face to break out.

below 10° and I layer on carhart biballs, a full-on Columbia ski parka (softshell liner with hardshell skin and a fake fur hood that fits over my helmet), Goretex hiking boots on flat pedals (mallets) and run 26x 2.1" studded tyres for our ever-present black ice. I don't even care if I look like something that crawled out of a homeless shelter, at least I'm warm.

I've lived in Denver/Boulder without a car for years and don't intend to buy one soon. Was a courier in DC for a couple years back when I was young and stupid. Now that I'm old and stupid I just ride a lot.


----------

